# Mack snow patternless x Tangerine albino



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We are on the look out for some new females for breeding next year, our main male is a mack snow patternless what could we pair with him and what would the outcomes be?

This year he was bred with a normal and a super hypo giving us a mix of normal, mack, mack jungle and jungle hatchlings. Were interesed in a Tangerine Albino but would what are the possible outcomes? We know the albino with be passed onto the hatchlings as a het but will the tangerine genes also be passed on and visual?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

James_and_Hana said:


> We are on the look out for some new females for breeding next year, our main male is a mack snow patternless what could we pair with him and what would the outcomes be?
> 
> This year he was bred with a normal and a super hypo giving us a mix of normal, mack, mack jungle and jungle hatchlings. Were interesed in a Tangerine Albino but would what are the possible outcomes? We know the albino with be passed onto the hatchlings as a het but will the tangerine genes also be passed on and visual?


The best mate for mack snow patternless is a patternless a mack snow patternless a albino patternless a mack snow HET patternless.

Mack snow patternless X patternless = Mack snow patternless,Patternless.

Mack snow patternless X mack snow patternless = Super snow patternless,Mack snow patternless,Patternless.

Mack snow patternless X albino patternless = Mack snow patternless HET albino,Patternless HET albino.

Mack snow patternless X mack snow HET patternless = Mack snow,Mack snow patternless,Normal,Patternless,Super snow,Super snow patternless.


Mack snow patternless X albino tangerine = Mack snow HET albino & patternless,Normal HET albino & patternless.Offspring will be influanced by tangerine but this will be at it's best on NON mack on mack it will be very muted and dull in first generation breeding.


----------



## TOMBUCHANAN (Jan 21, 2007)

I've got a cople of juvenile Mack Snow Pattenless 50% het albino available and incubated for female:2thumb:. 

Could also try a Mack Enigma.


----------

